# Kodi's indoor vacation day



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi folks, weekend before last, when the hurricane was blowing up the coast, WE were camping in our travel trailer. What do you do with a puppy in an over-sized tin can for a solid day of rain?... Get creative. Here are some photos of "fun with a milk bottle", and one of him on our bed. That has special significance, because he's not allowed on the bed at home... THAT is reserved for Her Highness, Princess Snowbelle. (the cat:laugh Kodi thought it was FABULOUS that after I let him out of his crate in the morning to go potty (thank GOD the King's litter box train their puppies, as out doors was NOT an option that day) he got to snuggle with Mom and Dad (the <ahem> previously professed dog hater) for another hour or so.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Here are two more. We've entitled the first one "Dracu-puppy"


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, I realized that the photos with my son make it look like you can't stand up in the trailer... it's not THAT small, it's actually a good-sized (29') trailer with a slide. It's just distortion of the wide angle lens that caused that effect!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Wow what fun Karen. I love Dracu-pup. I can't wait to see how much he has grown since a month ago. Hopefully we won't have to cancel the havablast.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Very cute! Funny how they like to play with trash when we spend a fortune on toys!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I loved all the free toys when Dexter was a puppy! Milk jugs were great and water bottles too! Boxes were great too while Dexter was teething. Small hard plastic bottles too.

Now that Dexter has his adult teeth, some of his toys are getting thrown away because he is tearing them apart with his strong teeth.


----------



## wooflife (Jul 1, 2008)

Awww so cute - I miss the puppy days.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I can't believe how fast he's grown. He was 6.5 lbs at 10 weeks, and now, at 4 1/2 months, he's almost 11 lbs! He seems so much more dog-like now too... surer on his feet, faster, more confident. It is really fun watching him develop.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Karen, Kodi is soooo adorable! Looks like a fun trip and good thing you were safe from the hurricane.
Gina


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What a great way to keep him busy and get out that puppy energy. And wow he has grown fast. Sounds like he is going to be a big boy! Do you know what his expected adult weight is going to be?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

He is a cute guy! It looks like you and your family are really enjoying him. That milk jug shot is cute as can be!:thumb:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Puppy Madness!*

Do take lots of photos as they sure do grow fast. He sure is a cutie!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

....and fun was had by all, indoors. looks like fantastic fun!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

marb42 said:


> Karen, Kodi is soooo adorable! Looks like a fun trip and good thing you were safe from the hurricane.
> Gina


Oh, by the time the hurricane made it up to Maine, it had pretty much worn itself out. The rain was torrential, but there were no high winds or anything dangerous. It just pinned us down with Dracu-puppy for the day!:fear:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ama0722 said:


> What a great way to keep him busy and get out that puppy energy. And wow he has grown fast. Sounds like he is going to be a big boy! Do you know what his expected adult weight is going to be?


I think both his parents are 11 or 12 lbs... If Tom sees this, maybe he'll chime in. He'd probably have a better guess at Kodi's adult size too. He was the biggest puppy in the litter, and I think it's a safe bet he'll be a bit bigger than his parents. But I don't know how much more he's likely to grow. He jumped from 6.5 lbs to 10.2 between his first two puppy appointments, and only from there to 10.8 between his 2nd and 3rd visits. So he's clearly slowed down a lot.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

His GrandSire, Schubert, was about his size at this age and topped out at 13 lbs. Schooby is Melissa's Stogie's GrandSire too by way of Stogies Sire who is a Schubert Son. Kodi was the largest boned pup in his litter. Kodi's Sire, Posh, is 12 1/2 lbs. and his Dam, Razzle, is 11 1/2 lbs., but Kodi is ahead of both their weights at this age. It's probably a throwback to Schooby who is Razzle's Sire. I don't think we've ever had one end up over 13 1/2 lbs. that wasn't overweight, but he may be the first.....or he could be like Schooby and just do most of his growing early.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> His GrandSire, Schubert, was about his size at this age and topped out at 13 lbs. Schooby is Melissa's Stogie's GrandSire too by way of Stogies Sire who is a Schubert Son. Kodi was the largest boned pup in his litter. Kodi's Sire, Posh, is 12 1/2 lbs. and his Dam, Razzle, is 11 1/2 lbs., but Kodi is ahead of both their weights at this age. It's probably a throwback to Schooby who is Razzle's Sire.


 Cool! Stogie and Kodi are cousins! 

Glad to have an estimate of his eventual size. I can deal with a 13 or 14 lb dog, but wasn't looking forward to a 20 pounder!:faint: He's getting heavy to lift in and out of the ex-pen as it is. Actually, we'd still love him if he ended up being the first 50 lb Hav on record!

Say "Hi" to Pam for me!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, Tom, BTW... I can't believe how much Kodi's face is starting to resemble Posh's as he matures. Sometimes when he puts his feet up on my knee and looks up in my face, I think I'm looking down at Posh! (until I see that white body behind the face<g>)

I noticed the other day when I was bathing him that he has developed dark freckles on the skin all over his back. I don't see any black hair yet, but I wonder how long it will be before that develops into Belton stripes like Razzle's.


----------

